# Air Scrubber for Interior Spray Work



## hergott.sons1 (Jul 17, 2016)

I am entertaining an interior spray job for KOA wood doors and window casings which will be done with a 2 part Hi-Solids marine type urethane. My question is we will be working in foyer entry areas and my concern is for the overspray and how to keep air quality in a 10' x 20' room acceptable. This is a very High End complex with each foyer providing entrance to 2 individual apartments. We have SAS air fed full face masks for spray tech's my concern is for anyone (pedestrian):vs_worry: who has to have access to apartment or elevator!


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

hergott.sons1 said:


> I am entertaining an interior spray job for KOA wood doors and window casings which will be done with a 2 part Hi-Solids marine type urethane. My question is we will be working in foyer entry areas and my concern is for the overspray and how to keep air quality in a 10' x 20' room acceptable. This is a very High End complex with each foyer providing entrance to 2 individual apartments. We have SAS air fed full face masks for spray tech's my concern is for anyone (pedestrian):vs_worry: who has to have access to apartment or elevator!


I'd suggest getting 3-4 of these 3,000 CFM ventilators and exhaust them outside. You don't want to play around with isocyanates in 2K poly.

https://www.amazon.com/MOUNTO-3000C...tor+Fan,+12"&qid=1567540799&s=gateway&sr=8-22


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

hergott.sons1 said:


> I am entertaining an interior spray job for KOA wood doors and window casings which will be done with a 2 part Hi-Solids marine type urethane. My question is we will be working in foyer entry areas and my concern is for the overspray and how to keep air quality in a 10' x 20' room acceptable. This is a very High End complex with each foyer providing entrance to 2 individual apartments. We have SAS air fed full face masks for spray tech's my concern is for anyone (pedestrian):vs_worry: who has to have access to apartment or elevator!


There will probably be a noticeable smell no matter what you do. 

I am a big fan of Jet Air Filtration system, because it seems to work well, takes standard filters, and is fairly portable. If you could configure a way to vent it out of the room, it would be even better. 

A charcoal filter would help with the smell. I have used this quite a bit in closed spaces, and it makes a difference. I go through about half a dozen filters when I'm spraying. I use a pre-filter, in front of my pre-filter if there is a lot of overspray in the room. 

Jet Air Filtration System: 
https://www.amazon.com/708620B-AFS-...way&sprefix=jet+air+filtration,aps,174&sr=8-1

Charcoal Filters 12x24" (higher Merv Rating is best)
https://www.amazon.com/FilterBuy-Al...mere+12&qid=1567565070&s=gateway&sr=8-2-fkmr0


----------

